# MP3 on my Kindle



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

I downloaded some music to my kindle (shows up in the file) but can't access MP3. I go to Experimental on the menu but cannot move the cursor down to MP3. Can anyone tell me how to find the music files on my Kindle? Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you don't have them in the right folder.  I think there is a folder just for audio files.  (Never done this, someone will weigh in!)

Betsy


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

You have two options:  Place the MP3's in the music folder an listen to them in random sequence while reading, or place them in the Audible folder, then you can select which MP3 you want to play, but you can't read at the same time.  I always tell people "Don't throw away your iPod."

Woody


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure they're MP3 files. Some music files aren't MP3 files (like from iTunes) and can't be played on the Kindle.


----------

